# searching for Peter Francis Lushman



## bekibird (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I am the Great Neice of a Merchant Seaman who was called Peter Francis Lushman. He has been missing since 1977 and in 1984 he was finally declared presumed dead.
He slipped and knocked himself out on his ship The King James in November 1977. He was admitted to hospital in Ravenna, Italy, but discharged himself later the same day.
The last time anyone saw him was on the morning of 12th November 1977, eating breakfast at a local hotel (Mokador). He called a cab from a nearby phone box and was never seen or heard of again. The Candiano was dragged for his body and the poilce apparently made extensive enquiries but he was never found. His bag which contained his passport, do***ents and clothes were found at a road side not far from the hotel he had eaten in.
Our family has made a trip or two back to Ravenna to see if there was anything we could do to find him but to date we have had no further information.
I would like to find out more about him and perhaps even one day discover what happened to him. I understand that scant records are available for Merchant Seamen after 1972 so trying to find out about his career will be very difficult. The ship he was last on board does not appear to have been registered with an official number and the family does not have anything left of his do***ent wise.
I have contacted the British Consulate in Florence in the hope that they may be able to tell me something (perhaps an unidentified body) but as far as records go I know it's hit and miss.
If anyone has any suggestions or even came across my Great Uncle I would dearly love to find out. Peter was born in Paddington, London in 1939 and later moved to Accrington, Lancashire with his family. He served in the Navy for a period and joined the Merchant Navy in his late 20's early 30's. He was 38 when he went missing and he would now be 71 years old.
I know its a hell of a long shot but any guidance would be much appreciated.
Regards to all
Rebecka.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Rebecka

Welcome to the site. I hope some one will come along shortly that was on the King James or may have known Peter.

Joe


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

Has anyone searched the GRO Overseas Deaths indices from 1977 untill 2005 ( as far as I know the last year they are available for online) or for that matter the UK Death registers. Do you have reason to believe he stayed in Italy?
I note his passport was found at the roadside. Have you checked with the passport office to see if he applied for a new one. 
The fact is anything may have happened to him. If he did not have ID or did not want to be found then it is a needle in a haystack.
One thing in your favour is he has a somewhat unusual name. However names can be changed.

Good luck

Roger


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Rebecka* and welcome to* SN *on your first interesting and rather sad posting. Bon voyage.


----------



## bekibird (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the idea about the passport Roger!! I didn't think of that. I have checked death records on line and nothing comes up with his name, as yet anyway. The last time he was seen was heading towards the town centre of Ravenna. He was recogniseable as he still had a big bandage around his head from his fall. A shop keeper spotted him walking along the road and described him as a white makle wearing a short sleeved white shirt and sporting a turban!! I am so grateful for all your help and I will let you know if anything comes of the passport enquiry.
Thanks again and if anyone does remember him please let me know.
Kind Regards

Rebecka.


----------

